# h-h-h-help!!!



## jeteater13 (Oct 4, 2009)

i wwas wondering...
i have sum carbon arrows, no barbs, and a 13-lb draw weight bow. if i put barbs and a reel on my arrows and bow, cud i go bowfishing if the fish are 4'' long and under only a couple inches of water?


----------



## jeteater13 (Oct 4, 2009)

:withstupid: no help


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

if you are talking about regular carbon arrows like the ones you would shoot at deer and targets and such you will not get any penatration into the water much less a fish. you need to get the solid fiberglass or alluminum arrows that are specificly designed for bowfishing


----------



## jeteater13 (Oct 4, 2009)

:sniper:  uke: ok thanx


----------

